# Tesco Deals £ - € ?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Can you exchange Tesco Sterling Deals into Tesco €uro Deals?

I was thinking of Irish Ferries but you cannot use Sterling Deals Vouchers for Trips from Ireland - France, only Euro ones!?

TM


----------

